# Forum Names...



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

It has been brought to my attention that the new "The Q Pit" seems to be a _*HORRIBLE *_name.

So, in an effort to show that I take in to consideration all of your opinions, please submit your choice or idea for a new name.  I'm not going to re-read through the other one cuz it's deleted!  

We will put the top 5 up for vote and get a total...then, I  will ultimately choose the one I want to use and disregard the final count!   

So, let's hear them one more time! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ And Sports For All


----------



## cflatt (Jan 22, 2007)

well some days it can get close enough to an old childhood show...so why not


REMPE ROOM


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 22, 2007)

*Pit Masters BBQ Forum* or just Pit Masters Forum


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 22, 2007)

Galaxy of Q , Rempe is the emperor and the mods all sub-commanders.

The Benevolent Dictator's BBQ Site

The BBQwisdomForum

Forum for BBQ

Viva La Q

SimplyBBQ

BBQtoday


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Friends ~N~ Q

Hanging 4 the Q

We Do the Q

There 4 We Q

BBQ 4 US.com


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQrsAnonymous

The BBQ Stop

The-BBQ-Bunch

BBQ-4-FUN

BBQrs-4-U

Just my $.02 , I think you should stay away from having just "Q" in the title.... I think it will attract way too much SPAM and unwanted posters with the wrong reason they found the site in the first place.

Unfortunately it is the internet


----------



## wittdog (Jan 22, 2007)

Land of Mistfit Q'ers
Finneys BBQ Forum
The Pit
Eat our Meat.Com
The Q Spot
The Dew Drop In
Smokers Haven
Q Joint
Qmunity


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ4ALL


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Land of Mistfit Q'ers
> *Finneys BBQ Forum*
> The Pit
> Eat our Meat.Com
> ...



I like that one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

Regardless of the name...won't it always be yours, Finney?


----------



## cflatt (Jan 22, 2007)

the real BBQ4U.com

not g&s grills.com

bbq4real.com


----------



## zilla (Jan 22, 2007)

*The Pit Stop*

*BBQ American Style
*
*
All BBQ*
*
Got Que?*

*World BBQ

BBQ Central*


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Regardless of the name...won't it always be yours, Finney?



You've got a point there.  

To me, it should have BBQ, or barbecue, or barbeque in the name so that when people search on those they will find us.  We've gotten more than a few members from people doing searches for BBQ.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2007)

Hate to admit it, but Finney's got a point.


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hate to admit it, but Finney's got a point.



Stop looking.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> *Pit Masters BBQ Forum* or just Pit Masters Forum



I really like this one so far!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Mastering the Q 4 U.com


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1xas0x7d]*Pit Masters BBQ Forum* or just Pit Masters Forum



I really like this one so far![/quote:1xas0x7d]

I like that one the best so far also.
But, the word *Pitmaste*r is Trademarked by the Brinkman corp.
*Pitmaster's Barbeque* is a dead trademark.
and *Pit-Master Bar-be-que* is a dead trademark

FYI,  It does seem that dashes (-) make some difference when you start doing a lot of searches.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

However, *Pit Masters BBQ Forum* is not trademarked...and I now own the url too...just incase.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

What Bruce said. 
That's a good one 8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> However, *Pit Masters BBQ Forum** is not trademarked*...and I now own the url too...just incase.



Greg Rempe.... Collector of URLs.  :roll: 

Neither is "The BBQ-4-U Forum".


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 22, 2007)

Do I win anything if he chooses mine? :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jan 22, 2007)

You get to be a mod.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2007)

And all the riches that come with that title.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I know that!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> *The Pit Stop*
> 
> *BBQ American Style
> *
> ...



I like BBQ Central!  "Greg Rempe is winding up his next Podcast"

Rempe:  Welcome to BBQ Central, your internet home for barbeque information.

(That sounds good)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm glad I'm the host...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> However, *Pit Masters BBQ Forum* is not trademarked...and I now own the url too...just incase.



Boss, stop influencing the peanut gallery and let them decide. Your input is NOT needed here.  :roll:     8)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the *BBQ Front Porch:*

*"Hey, this is Greg Rempe from the front porch...I'm always here and you should be too".  *

I like Bruce's and Zilla's best so far.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that one the best so far also.
But, the word *Pitmaste*r is Trademarked by the Brinkman corp.
*Pitmaster's Barbeque* is a dead trademark.
and *Pit-Master Bar-be-que* is a dead trademark

FYI,  It does seem that dashes (-) make some difference when you start doing a lot of searches.[/quote:5bt8akwv]

Pit Jockey BBQ Forum


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

What Scotty said


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2007)

How bout, Uncle bubba is a big fatso bbq forum...I'm uncle bubba and I'm big and fat...you should be fat like me too...  

I like BBQ Central and Pit Masters BBQ Forum too!

I am hoping that "BBQ-4-U" will be able to return without incident though...


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How bout, Uncle bubba is a big fatso bbq forum...I'm uncle bubba and I'm big and fat...you should be fat like me too...
> 
> I like BBQ Central and Pit Masters BBQ Forum too!
> 
> I am hoping that "BBQ-4-U" will be able to return without incident though...


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 22, 2007)

Qwiser

BBQwiser

BBQ Connection

BBQ and U

Big Time BBQ

BBQ Pit Masters

I also likes the BBQ Board Room,  BBQ Central and Pit Masters BBQ Forum too.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 22, 2007)

*ONLINE 2 OUTBACK-BBQ*

*KEYBOARDS & COALS BBQ* this one matches the current logo design

*PIT-2-PLATE-BBQ*

*LOW-N-SLOW-BBQ*


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 22, 2007)

The House of Que


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 22, 2007)

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> The House of Que



I like that


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't decide to quick.  I need to be Qing to think of good Q names.  I like the ones you are leaning towards so far.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2007)

I like these so far:

the BBQ Board Room, BBQ Central and Pit Masters BBQ Forum 

Thanks for your input one and all...and keep them coming!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I like these so far:
> 
> the BBQ Board Room, BBQ Central and Pit Masters BBQ Forum
> 
> Thanks for your input one and all...and keep them coming!



So, are we going to have a poll soon or what?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

I really like the BBQ Central....

but

http://www.bbq-central.com/


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, and that was my favorite one too.


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2007)

See... That's why everything has to be checked out before a change is made.

No wonder Greg told me BBQ Central *.NET* was available.... and not *. COM*. :roll: 

Don't do this to me again Greg. :x


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I really like the BBQ Central....
> 
> but
> 
> http://www.bbq-central.com/


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, the question is...is that bbq central protected in any way>  Just becuase the web address is taken doesn't mean anything else is!!

checking in to that now and I don't beleive the trademark website had that as taken either.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2007)

How about "Puff's Magic BBQ Bus"


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> How about "Puff's Magic BBQ Bus"


  Or...."Larry's full of Bull Sh#* & BBQ forum"


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Puff that's not correct...Larry doesn't eat enough Cow...now if you had said Pork $hit....before the diet or Tuna $hit since the diet...you would be correct


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

*OUCH!*


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2007)

*New name*

How about BLOWING SMOKE BBQ


----------



## Unity (Jan 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff that's not correct...Larry doesn't eat enough Cow...now if you had said Pork $hit....before the diet or Tuna $hit since the diet...you would be correct


That reminds me of that Rolling Stone article. I keep trying to visualize 4 Yankee Stadiums full of pig $#!t.   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just go to 4 Yankee games and you will have your thoughts answered!


----------



## Unity (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now *THAT* was funny.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 23, 2007)

That was funny..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2007)

It ain't easy being a Met fan!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 23, 2007)

Remember some where that it is poster's job to keep things on topic


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 23, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Remember some where that it is poster's job to keep things on topic



??????   [smilie=imslow.gif]  huh?   [smilie=imslow.gif]   ??????  I GOTTA go back and read forum rules... was that one of them?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 24, 2007)

How bout, Uncle bubba is a big fatso bbq forum...I'm uncle bubba and I'm big and fat...you should be fat like me too...  



*Paynoincometax.com is a viable option too. *:
*Ineedajob.com
paymyway.com
job 4 me.com
freeloader.com *


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 24, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How bout, Uncle bubba is a big fatso bbq forum...I'm uncle bubba and I'm big and fat...you should be fat like me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, those do fit with Mr. Rempe.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How bout, Uncle bubba is a big fatso bbq forum...I'm uncle bubba and I'm big and fat...you should be fat like me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't like those...


----------



## Unity (Jan 24, 2007)

How about "The Q Pit"?  :P 

--John  8) 
(I've already changed my bookmark's name.  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] )


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> How about "The Q Pit"?  :P
> 
> --John  8)
> (I've already changed my bookmark's name.  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] )


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> How about "The Q Pit"?  :P
> 
> --John  8)
> (I've already changed my bookmark's name.  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif] )



Start thinking about little charabs with bows and arrows flying around a Pit decorated with hearts and you might rethink that name.   :roll: 

Cupid... Q Pit  :?


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Finney
I got one word for you

plagiarism


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey, I'll give you credit for that idea.... I don't need it.

After all, I still have the Finney Fire-up that somebody turned into some kind of _*'method'*_ or something.   



I was going to give you credit for the cupid _thing_.  I just wasn't sure you would want it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't care who thought of it, that's funny!


----------



## Unity (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I don't care who thought of it, that's funny!


Did somebody say it before Sunday evening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-John  8)
(Cupid's other name is Eros. We'd probably get a lot more traffic if we named it "Q Erotica."  :P )


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but you weren't there.  

I don't think we would want that traffic. :roll:


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll give you credit for that idea.... I don't need it.
> 
> After all, I still have the Finney Fire-up that somebody turned into some kind of _*'method'*_ or something.
> 
> ...



Finney
Hell if I didn't bust your chops on this Cappy would sometime down the road.   

Greg in a Tutu with wings and bow & arrow would be a great logo for the site.   [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2007)

Do we want to know where the arrow is?


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 25, 2007)

jminion said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the best I can do Jim, it's from his coming out party.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 25, 2007)

My eyes are watering  and I think I just threw up a tiny bit in my mouth!  [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god Greg, shut the curtains behind you!


----------



## Unity (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't imagine how the opportunity for that photograph came about.   

--John  8) 
(I don't think I want to know.)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

uh, that's not me!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> uh, that's not me!



yeah   ummmmm   ok .... :roll:  we believe you...<snickering> [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not...but that's all I'm saying...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It's not...but that's all I'm saying...



Rut Roh... sounds like you got some important info we all need.......    PUFF grab his feet, I'll get the rope.... we'll hang him upside down till he talks!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3p29szvi]It's not...but that's all I'm saying...



Rut Roh... sounds like you got some important info we all need.......    PUFF grab his feet, I'll get the rope.... we'll hang him upside down till he talks! [/quote:3p29szvi]
He'd probably like that


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2007)

MY wife is in a laughing rage right now coming up with names for the site...her suggestions between breaths:

Boys and Butts (her suggestion not MINE!!)
Boys rub Butts
We rub our meat.com


--Even in my own house I get this!!--


----------



## Finney (Jan 25, 2007)

Tell her to add, "I'll pull your pork.com"


----------



## Unity (Jan 25, 2007)

I think we'd ought to ask Mrs Rempe if she would take over as site administrator.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## jminion1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> MY wife is in a laughing rage right now coming up with names for the site...her suggestions between breaths:
> 
> Boys and Butts (her suggestion not MINE!!)
> Boys rub Butts
> ...



Could name the different sections within the forum:

Know your Butt from a whole in the ground

To get a better peice of chicken you'd have to be a rooster

Beef - Beef this


----------



## Griff (Jan 25, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I think we'd ought to ask Mrs Rempe if she would take over as site administrator.
> 
> --John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I think we'd ought to ask Mrs Rempe if she would take over as site administrator.
> 
> --John  8)



See already wears the pants in the house!


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And does the earning.  :roll:  

But Greg looks good in a skirt.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 26, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's true..... who wears the skirt, pantyhose and heels?

hmmmmmmmmm? :scratch


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1quhbyi1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's true..... *who wears the skirt, pantyhose and heels?*

hmmmmmmmmm? :scratch[/quote:1quhbyi1]

That would be Rempe. _Not that there's anything wrong with that._


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he doesn't! :twisted:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 28, 2007)

How about

THE OFF TOPIC BBQ FORUM
or 
THE ONCE IN A WHILE TALK ABOUT Q FORUM
Al


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes the Hijacked Thread BBQ Forum


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, not in the cooking sections!  But in the GD section, you can be jacked without fear of repercussion!


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

How about "Greg's Stu-PIT BBQ Forum"?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> How about "Greg's Stu-PIT BBQ Forum"?



That's not right!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are you laughing


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

Is the poll question for the name coming soon?...or have you decided to just stick with "The Q Pit" ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say it wasn't funny, just not right!  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2007)

I like that name even better than the Land of Misfit Qers


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Is the poll question for the name coming soon?...or have you decided to just stick with "The Q Pit" ?



No poll.  A short list of names are being checked for pior trademarks as well as usage without being trademarked.  Greg is leaning towards *BBQ Central*, but  doesn't want to have to change again after this time.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2007)

Please direct all questions to my "*Minister of Information*"...Finney!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Please direct all questions to my "*Minister of Information*"...Finney!



*"Minister of Information"* and *"Proctologist of BBQ"*.....  Two new titles all in one day.
Life is good. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always said you were the *"Ass Dr." of BBQ*!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always said you were the *"Ass Dr." of BBQ*!   [/quote:13do86jq]

I guess that's better than *Dr ASS of BBQ*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that's better than *Dr ASS of BBQ*.  [/quote:f0layaiz]

 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that's better than *Dr ASS of BBQ*.  [/quote:2n0s8nso]

Of the ass of Dr. BBQ??? (Sorry, Ray.   I had to do it.)   [smilie=a_rolling.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

BBQ Proctologist ????


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 31, 2007)

*BBQ CENTRAL *

wins!


----------



## zilla (Jan 31, 2007)

OK!  So does that mean that it's my forum now and not Finney's?


----------



## Finney (Jan 31, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> OK!  So does that mean that it's my forum now and not Finney's?



*NO!!!!!* :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------

